# Broner-Maidana II In April!



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

from fat dans chat. unknown venue. will be for 147 belt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

fuck that means Mayweather vs Khan :sad5


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> fuck that means Mayweather vs Khan :sad5


:stonk nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

AB is so G it hurts arty


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

AB by knockout


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Maidana will kill him.

Broners got balls.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> fuck that means Mayweather vs Khan :sad5


:yep

I'm glad they saw sense :hey


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn... Mayweather Vs. Khan.
(Easy work, For Floyd)


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't like the kid but this does take serious balls if true


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Maidana sons him like a bitch again. Broner's concrete feet aren't fast enough to get out of the way of Maidana's offense, and he'll be on the back foot all night after last time. If he tries to go toe to toe with El Chino it'll be a man against a boy, he'll get worn down and stopped.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Why they so keen to cash out on Broner? Could have used him down at 140 for Lucas


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to Broner for taking this.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> AB is so G it hurts arty


fire up that warwagon again


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> fuck that means Mayweather vs Khan :sad5


45-1, nucca.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Al about to pay chino retirement money


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> 45-1, nucca.


:deal

The King's coming for dat throne, haters.

:cmon:amir:damn


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> fuck that means Mayweather vs Khan :sad5


Im not sure Maidana was being seriously considered because his team said they had not even been contacted.

The fans want Maidana but Khan is more marketable, especially in the europe and asian markets. Maidana doesnt even speak english which i think is important in the american market(unless you got the latinos backing you ofcourse).

Khan and his team are just playing hardball and arent going to take short money.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, this pretty much confirms Khan vs. Mayweather is happening.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Fuck, this pretty much confirms Khan vs. Mayweather is happening.


looks like it. khan doesnt deserve the fight. but it will draw a lot of UK fans to vegas. floyd will break over 1 million ppvs again


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Cmon AB. Guy always steps up n if AB increases his workrate he wins easy.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Disappointing that we are really going to see Khan as the Mayweather opponent...


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

lets gooooooooooooooooo Broner wins this time since Maidana wont be able to cheat they will be watching Ariza closely


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What I don´t get is why Khan ? Right now Khan is not anymore the guy who can give him moer PPV buys, it isn´t....wasn´t Maidana vs Broner very exposed to americans viewers ???
Maidana will make more PPV buys against Floyd than Khan.......why Khan ? Fight Maidana now and in September you fight Danny, what´s the problem with that ? Money is not....


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

This is either really brave or just really dumb by Broner. If he wins the rematch he is back at the top but how often do you see this work out? Mitchell who almost got finished again by Banks when Banks didn't even fight up to his potential? Price who got beat by Thompson twice? Hell even in MMA Silva lost to Weidman again, BJ Penn lost to Edgar. An immediate rematch just never seems to work out for the guy who lost it just doesn't. He has to change several things in his approach to boxing and in his training and a few months are most likely not enough for that who knows if he can do it at all


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Seriously ballsy move by AB. To take an ass whipping and step right back in the ring with the man. Love him or hate him, you have to respect that.

I don't see him developing enough footwork between now and then to make a huge difference, though.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

This will be another David Price vs Tony Thompson. Maidana batters him again or even stops him this time. Dumb idea as Broner can't change that much in 4 months. He will pretty much be the same fighter. Maidana is improving all the time under Garcia as well.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Mayweather doesn't want to fight Khan's leftovers


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

mishima said:


> Mayweather doesn't want to fight Khan's leftovers


Khan vs Maidana was a good fight over 3 years ago at LWW, it has no relevance in 2014. Maidana is a WW and Khan hasn't had one fight at 147,Garcia/Ariza trained Maidana vs Roach/Ariza less Khan 2 at WW ends very badly for Khan.

Maidana vs Khan 2 should happen.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

don't remember it being close enough to warrant an immediate rematch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously,what has Broner done to deserve a rematch.It wasn't a close fight to score like Broner-Malignaggi.
And I'm sure Chino never got a rematch option.
Really,he should be fighting maybe Kell Brook and show that he deserves a rematch.
Maybe Canelo should get a rematch with Floyd?


----------



## jamestoney89 (Oct 11, 2013)

It was a good fight, I'm glad there's a rematch. Maidana beat his ass but I'm interested to see what Broner can do differently, if anything. This fight is intriguing.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> fuck that means Mayweather vs Khan :sad5


fuck my life.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Maidana sons him like a bitch again. Broner's concrete feet aren't fast enough to get out of the way of Maidana's offense, and he'll be on the back foot all night after last time. If he tries to go toe to toe with El Chino it'll be a man against a boy, he'll get worn down and stopped.


but Broner stood in front of and backed Maidana up when he did.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner had a legit case to 6-7 rounds, but because he took punishment in some rounds, "it was wide" There are not 8 definitive Maidana rounds..and he won less than that.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Broner had a legit case to 6-7 rounds, but because he took punishment in some rounds, "it was wide" There are not 8 definitive Maidana rounds..and he won less than that.


IMO Maidana won rounds 1,2,3,4,8,9 10,11. 12 was close but i gave it Broner. broner won rounds 5,6 and 7.

Maidana scored 2 Kd's and in 2 other rounds (1 and 9) battered broner for the duration of the round. It was a bad night for Broner. Deal with it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> IMO Maidana won rounds 1,2,3,4,8,9 10,11. 12 was close but i gave it Broner. broner won rounds 5,6 and 7.
> 
> Maidana scored 2 Kd's and in 2 other rounds (1 and 9) battered broner for the duration of the round. It was a bad night for Broner. Deal with it.


No doubt, but rounds 3, 8, and 11 are more than arguable Broner rounds. Broner was down twice and it was still a close fight. Maidana was getting walked down through most of the middle rounds.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> but Broner stood in front of and backed Maidana up when he did.


OK, go tell Broner to try backing Maidana up again so I can laugh some more when he gets his ass kicked the second time around too.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Maidana will kill him.
> 
> Broners got balls.


A second defeat for A B might spell the end for the guy at big time.

In that regard, he shows a fair bit of bottle in taking the immediate rematch and again, at the wrong weight.

However, he might just have it in him to make the necessary adjustments second time around.

Still, I picked Maidana last time and I'd pick him in a rematch.

Looking forward to this !


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Seriously,what has Broner done to deserve a rematch.It wasn't a close fight to score like Broner-Malignaggi.
> And I'm sure Chino never got a rematch option.
> Really,he should be fighting maybe Kell Brook and show that he deserves a rematch.
> Maybe Canelo should get a rematch with Floyd?


He still has a name and a TV date. Acting like an ass hat is rewarded nowadays.

And, outside Mayweather, this is probably the best payday available to Chino right now.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Looks like maidana isn't trying to catch murder charges


@ChinoMaidana: Amir never gave me the rematch. NOw I beat the s...t out of @AdrienBroner & they want me to give an immediate rematch!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Seriously,what has Broner done to deserve a rematch.It wasn't a close fight to score like Broner-Malignaggi.
> And I'm sure Chino never got a rematch option.
> Really,he should be fighting maybe Kell Brook and show that he deserves a rematch.
> Maybe Canelo should get a rematch with Floyd?


I tried replying but realized you tried to compare the competitiveness of Floyd Canelo to Maidana Broner. Im just gonna face palm and leave it at that...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> No doubt, but rounds 3, 8, and 11 are more than arguable Broner rounds. Broner was down twice and it was still a close fight. Maidana was getting walked down through most of the middle rounds.


Round 8, Maidana got the KD and point deduction. 9-8 Maidana. Broner had some success in rounds 5,6 and 7 but it was mostly because Maidana was throwing less and as he said post fight was having pacing himself on advice given by Garcia. Whenever Maidana was aggressive he was having huge success. this is just a bad match up for broner. he lost 9-3 or 8-4 in rounds with 2 Kd's and 2 other really really one sided rounds.

Being serious here, if Broner did that to Maidana, people wouldn't be talking about any re match. Most would call Maidana shit as well after that fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He still has a name and a TV date. Acting like an ass hat is rewarded nowadays.
> 
> And, outside Mayweather, this is probably the best payday available to Chino right now.


Jeff,this is one of those ones.Ya feel me?



genaro g said:


> I tried replying but realized you tried to compare the competitiveness of Floyd Canelo to Maidana Broner. Im just gonna face palm and leave it at that...


I compared them because Canelo and Broner were beaten decisively.
I understand Mares having a rematch clause but I don't believe Maidana being beaten the way he beat Broner would see him even being considered for a rematch.Broner should move down to 140 where I think he will thrive or be made to face a non titlist at 147 in an eliminator.

Paulie is hardly elite and pushed Broner to a 113-115.That was far closer than Chino-Broner.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Looks like maidana isn't trying to catch murder charges
> 
> @ChinoMaidana: Amir never gave me the rematch. NOw I beat the s...t out of @AdrienBroner & they want me to give an immediate rematch!


He aint wrong. Maidana shouldn't be forced to rematch Broner the fight was a whoop ass. Props to Broner for wanting it as this will end his career if he loses again. More of a "will Maidana win by stoppage or decision". Yeah Patterson came back from getting sparked in the 60's by Liston twice in the 1st rd to being a legitimate contender in the 70's but Broner doesn't have a high skill level/IQ to do a feat like that. This is wasting Maidana's time should face Porter or One Time. Alexander rematch at worse.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: #may3rd


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Jeff,this is one of those ones.Ya feel me?
> 
> I compared them because Canelo and Broner were beaten decisively.
> I understand Mares having a rematch clause but I don't believe Maidana being beaten the way he beat Broner would see him even being considered for a rematch.Broner should move down to 140 where I think he will thrive or be made to face a non titlist at 147 in an eliminator.
> ...


Yeah cuz who doesnt wanna see Broner Malignaggi again? I was at the edge of my seat for that one lol


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner gonna get wrecked again. This time he gets stopped. :deal


Floyd-Khan is still bullshit tho. But at least we'll see Trash Khan get embarrassed, so i guess there is a positive.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Round 8, Maidana got the KD and point deduction. 9-8 Maidana. Broner had some success in rounds 5,6 and 7 but it was mostly because Maidana was throwing less and as he said post fight was having pacing himself on advice given by Garcia. Whenever Maidana was aggressive he was having huge success. this is just a bad match up for broner. he lost 9-3 or 8-4 in rounds with 2 Kd's and 2 other really really one sided rounds.
> 
> Being serious here, if Broner did that to Maidana, people wouldn't be talking about any re match. Most would call Maidana shit as well after that fight.


So Maidana's excuses for why Broner got back into the fight are valid? It isn't that Broner started to lead from midrange instead of countering and it paid off...it's because Maidana was "pacing himself"


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i havent been so excited since pac-juan 3 LOL


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Yeah cuz who doesnt wanna see Broner Malignaggi again? I was at the edge of my seat for that one lol


Just saying it was a comprehensive win which shouldn't mean a rematch is a must.
And that had Broner won in the same fashion,there would be no rematch.

Is anything I've said untrue?
It is my opinion,but I am basing it on facts and legitimate queries.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Broner gonna get wrecked again. This time he gets stopped. :deal
> 
> Floyd-Khan is still bullshit tho. But at least we'll see Trash Khan get embarrassed, so i guess there is a positive.


Zopi,how you doing Amigo? Are you digging LSC?
Kid's on my must watch list now.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Zopi,how you doing Amigo? Are you digging LSC?
> Kid's on my must watch list now.


Doing great here, my friend.

LSC is fun as fuck to watch.

His inside work is beautiful, but still needs to work on alot of things, especially his defense. He seems to have trouble against Southpaws as well, that spells disaster if he somehow manages to get a fight against Rigondeaux. Overall, i like the kid, and i'll keep watching his fights.

Juan Francisco Estrada, now there's a dude i am really digging at the moment!! :good


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Just saying it was a comprehensive win which shouldn't mean a rematch is a must.
> And that had Broner won in the same fashion,there would be no rematch.
> 
> Is anything I've said untrue?
> It is my opinion,but I am basing it on facts and legitimate queries.


I get you. But id have to say ,anyone who doesnt wanna see or welcome a rematch between Broner and Maidana is on some shit imho.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I get you. But id have to say ,anyone who doesnt wanna see or welcome a rematch between Broner and Maidana is on some shit imho.


Mate,I'm having to make myself here.I'm a big Ricky Burns fan,and I took truckloads( much of it deserved) over his decline.

I always admitted Broner would beat him,but let me have a little fun?
Please?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Doing great here, my friend.
> 
> LSC is fun as fuck to watch.
> 
> ...


I need to catch up with Estrada.I've missed the boat there.
Can you PM me the fights I SHOULD see and I'm a bit strapped for time but I will watch them.:good:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I need to catch up with Estrada.I've missed the boat there.
> Can you PM me the fights I SHOULD see and I'm a bit strapped for time but I will watch them.:good:


If i can find some i will.

I would say to try youtube, but i can't find any of his fights there.

Only fight i can find there is the one against Roman Gonzalez, although he lost that one, he still put up a great fight, and has gotten better since then IMO.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Setanta said:


> A second defeat for A B might spell the end for the guy at big time.
> 
> In that regard, he shows a fair bit of bottle in taking the immediate rematch and again, at the wrong weight.
> 
> ...


He could, I'd be hugely surprised if he did make the adjustments and won. If he does that then he may well have the capability to overcome more weaknesses in his game and go on to bigger things. As I say though I've never seen the same weaknesses in many of his fights and he's never learned from them and tightened up the holes in his game so it'd be a big surprise.

He got away with it before so perhaps a defeat will change his attitude, though judging from his post fight comments it doesn't seem to have.

There are a certain set of circumstances where Broner can win:


He's obviously hungry for this fight which he needs to be and can only be a good thing. However I believe some lifestyle changes, not saying he's not dedicated, and complete focus on this fight would benefit his preparation greatly.
Maidana may be less motivated this time around although I'm not sure he's the kind of fighter to rest on his laurels especially with the second wind he seems to have found under Garcia.
If Maidana makes little to no improvements for this fight. We have seen positive changes in his game since Garcia came on the scene and the last fight was the best version we have ever seen of Maidana so if he continues to improve and Broner continues to stand still in terms of technical progress then it could end even worse for Broner this time around. A reverse of this would have to happen.
 AB focuses heavily on footwork. People say he got beat because he stood in front of Maidana. Wrong he actually had most success when he came forward at times during a few of the mid rounds and asserted his own stlye on the fight, he was taking the most punishment in the first 2/3 rounds when he was constantly backing up and trying to escape Maidana's attacks because he's not fleet of foot enough to get away from him. He has to move better in the next fight.
 Drop that leaky fucking shoulder roll.
 More activity, less pot shotting and looking for counters. Broner spend long periods of time waiting for an opportunity to land a counter, a very poor tactic which he should correct as Maidana was landing a lot on him and walking through the sparse counters that Broner actually got through with.

There are likely many more things he needs to adjust too, Maidana was simply better than him in most areas which is why I don't buy the idea that with Broner " upping his activity and working on footwork he'll win comfortably."

I also favoured Maidana the first time round and am even more confident this time. I said after the fight Broner will never beat Maidana and doesn't deserve a rematch and I stand by it.

If I'm proved wrong then Broner is not the man I believe him to be and deserves all the credit he gets.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,I'm having to make myself here.I'm a big Ricky Burns fan,and I took truckloads( much of it deserved) over his decline.
> 
> I always admitted Broner would beat him,but let me have a little fun?
> Please?


For sure man! My bad. Maidana slapping Broners punk ass around was the best night of boxing for me in 2013. Lets hope Maidana doesnt party too hard and we get to see him tear shit up again


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Jeff,this is one of those ones.Ya feel me?


I get ya. But I have to respect the guy for wanting to get right back in there with Maidana. Hoping the result is the same, though.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Seriously,what has Broner done to deserve a rematch.It wasn't a close fight to score like Broner-Malignaggi.
> And I'm sure Chino never got a rematch option.
> Really,he should be fighting maybe Kell Brook and show that he deserves a rematch.
> Maybe Canelo should get a rematch with Floyd?


Someone said he invoked a rematch clause. Read the thread....


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

One punch can change a fight. Broner was clown enough to get caught hard early. This actually could go differently second time around. He should serously look at his coaching situation. I think some different coaching being brought in would be best which means skip the immediate rematch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting. 

Broner's plan has to be to run, potshot and run, tie him up, push him off and run, keep it in the middle of the ring and avoid getting into a brawl. I don't know if he can pull it off though.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Someone said he invoked a rematch clause. Read the thread....


There was no rematch clause.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Guess Broner enjoyed having his shit shoved in the first time.:conf


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> So Maidana's excuses for why Broner got back into the fight are valid? It isn't that Broner started to lead from midrange instead of countering and it paid off...it's because Maidana was "pacing himself"


A bit of both to be fair, either way Maidana was much better overall and will be in a rematch. You seem obsessed with those 3, maybe 4 rounds where broner had small success, what about the other rounds, especially 1,2,,8,9, and 10 when broner was getting his ass beat to a pulp?.

One thing no one has mentioned is that broner might have poor punch Resistance in the rematch, some guys are never the same after they get dropped, take a 12 round beating. Maidana might end it this time.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

U gotta respect Broner. I actually want him to win now. This is gonna be a great fight!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> fire up that warwagon again


:yep


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mosley tried the same thing after being soundly defeated by Forest. Then tried again after losing to Winky. Neither worked out too well but Broner's situation seems very comparable to Mosley's first loss to Forest. Both chose an ill advised rematch with an opponent that nearly took their head off.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Broner will be ready and will win the rematch. He better get in that gym now and add more to his game and work on his flaws.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a joke. Most boxing fans still praise and respect a POS margarito who cheated and got outclassed because he's "tough". But broner stood in the pocket and took an ass whoopin for 12 rounds and now is back asking for more. Show the man some respect.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> It's a joke. Most boxing fans still praise and respect a POS margarito who cheated and got outclassed because he's "tough". But broner stood in the pocket and took an ass whoopin for 12 rounds and now is back asking for more. Show the man some respect.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> www.boxingjabs.com


PREACH.


----------



## CBizz (Jan 9, 2014)

probably true, Maidana already back in camp in oxnard so he training for something.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I gained respect for Broner in the first fight. This is sink or swim for him, I'm going to back him to win.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I gained respect for Broner in the first fight. This is sink or swim for him, I'm going to back him to win.


Who did you back in the first fight?, i hope it was broner then as well.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Who did you back in the first fight?, i hope it was broner then as well.


I didn't pick anyone, I didn't care. I've always been saying that Broner is B grade and way overhyped, but he showed balls and confidence in the face of adversity so he has potential if he takes boxing seriously and gets smart after that wake up call.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't pick anyone, I didn't care. I've always been saying that Broner is B grade and way overhyped, but he showed balls and confidence in the face of adversity so he has potential if he takes boxing seriously and gets smart after that wake up call.


He tried his best (Best Training camp ever according to Broner and Stafford pre fight and post fight), but got dominated and battered. Give Maidana some credit and don't look for excuses for Broner. the better man won and will again in a rematch. It was clear before the first fight that Broner is too lazy, too flatfooted and too easy to hit to beat Maidana. this isn't a Gavin Rees LW for Broner to just stand in front and be touched by.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He tried his best, but got dominated and battered. Give Maidana some credit and don't look for excuses for Broner. the better man won and will again in a rematch. It was clear before the first fight that Broner is too lazy, too flatfooted and too easy to hit to beat Maidana. this isn't a Gavin Rees LW for Broner to just stand in front and be touched by.


I give Maidana credit, but Broner isn't a great fighter. Maidana showed his best IMO, and Broner didn't. If Broner can beat him I don't know, but Maidana isn't some elite guy who can't be beaten. I can see Broner getting serious and edging a victory.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I give Maidana credit, but Broner isn't a great fighter. Maidana showed his best IMO, and Broner didn't. If Broner can beat him I don't know, but Maidana isn't some elite guy who can't be beaten. I can see Broner getting serious and edging a victory.


 "He wasn't serious" this needs to stop. Maidana beat the shit out of Broner who told everyone that it would be easy work. It did end up being easy work but for Maidana instead. Of course Maidana can be beaten but not by a guy who fights like Broner(Flatfooted and too easy to hit, with low output). Maidana can land at will, hurt him at will and is pretty confident that Broner can't KO him. How is Broner going to avoid getting hit all night?, every time Maidana landed a good shot you could see the effects. Again this is a terrible fight for Broner.

I made some nice money on the first fight (would have been a lot more if chino would have got the KO) and i hope they make Broner favorite again.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Again with the excuses "He wasn't serious" this needs to stop. Maidana beat the shit out of Broner who told everyone that it would be easy work. It did end up being easy work but for Maidana instead. Of course Maidana can be beaten but not by a guy who fights like Broner(Flatfooted and too easy to hit, with low output). Maidana can land at will, hurt him at will and is pretty confident that Broner can't KO him. How is Broner going to avoid getting hit all night?, every time Maidana landed a good shot you could see the effects. Again this is a terrible fight for Broner.
> 
> I made some nice money on the first fight (would have been a lot more if chino would have got the KO) and i hope they make Broner favorite again.


You actually think the guy who posts videos of himself getting sucked off and partying with strippers has been dedicated and focused on boxing? You don't think it's possible that he doesn't view everyone as 'easy work' now? You don't think it's possible that he'll train harder, study Maidana, make some adjustments?
I never thought I'd be defending Broner on a boxing forum. Fuck it, I'm not even defending him, this is just common sense shit.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Seeing Broner get his ass kicked once again is always good.

Bring on the rematch!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You actually think the guy who posts videos of himself getting sucked off and partying with strippers has been dedicated and focused on boxing? You don't think it's possible that he doesn't view everyone as 'easy work' now? You don't think it's possible that he'll train harder, study Maidana, make some adjustments?
> I never thought I'd be defending Broner on a boxing forum. Fuck it, I'm not even defending him, this is just common sense shit.


Listening to his post fight comments, Broner doesn't seem to be taking all this seriously still.

"we still gon' party after this!"

That and he may never be the same again after that beating. Mentally as well.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You actually think the guy who posts videos of himself getting sucked off and partying with strippers has been dedicated and focused on boxing? You don't think it's possible that he doesn't view everyone as 'easy work' now? You don't think it's possible that he'll train harder, study Maidana, make some adjustments?
> I never thought I'd be defending Broner on a boxing forum. Fuck it, I'm not even defending him, this is just common sense shit.


But he always does that shit, he is who he is, a prick. You don't think Maidana will improve once more under another Garcia training camp?, chance his tactics slightly?, you must confess Maidana has Broner beat from the first fight. It wasn't just a bad beating which it was but also mentally. he showed Broner no respect or fear, pushed him at the weigh in, ignored him during the ring announcements, dry humped him back and combed his hair post fight Ha.

And BTW, 4 months isn't enough to drastically change his form, he always has low output, it will be even worse in a rematch because of the fear of Maidana's power. You telling me his footwork is going to improve so much that he becomes Floyd overnight doesn't get hit by Maidana?. No chance.

Remember Broner before the first fight said Maidana won;t hit him, ha that didn't work out well for him , he has a really overrated defense, everyone always hit him in previous fight but they were LW's or Paulie, you saw the difference in the Maidana fight, first round he was shocked at the power .


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> But he always does that shit, he is who he is, a prick. You don't think Maidana will improve once more under another Garcia training camp?, chance his tactics slightly?, you must confess Maidana has Broner beat from the first fight. It wasn't just a bad beating which it was but also mentally. he showed Broner no respect or fear, pushed him at the weigh in, ignored him during the ring announcements, dry humped him back and combed his hair post fight Ha.
> 
> And BTW, 4 months isn't enough to drastically change his form, he always has low output, it will be even worse in a rematch because of the fear of Maidana's power. You telling me his footwork is going to improve so much that he becomes Floyd overnight doesn't get hit by Maidana?. No chance.
> 
> Remember Broner before the first fight said Maidana won;t hit him, he has a really overrated defense, everyone always hit him in previous fight but they were LW's or Paulie, you saw the difference in the Maidana fight, first round he was shocked at the power .


Broner understands what he is up against now. I don't think Maidana has any room for improvement, Broner certainly does. Broner took the beating well and he had his moments. If he gets smart he can sneak a victory. I'm not sure why that seems so unlikely to you. Broner isn't and probably won't ever be elite, but neither is Maidana. Maidana has hit his ceiling, Broner hasn't IMO.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Broner understands what he is up against now. I don't think Maidana has any room for improvement, Broner certainly does. Broner took the beating well and he had his moments. If he gets smart he can sneak a victory. I'm not sure why that seems so unlikely to you. Broner isn't and probably won't ever be elite, but neither is Maidana. Maidana has hit his ceiling, Broner hasn't IMO.


I disagree with the Maidana can't improve talk, Maidana has improved every fight since he joined Garcia, i'm confident because i picked Maidana to win the first. why would i change my mind after the beating Maidana put on broner, also a mental beating as well. I wont list the reasons why again because i will be goign in circles lol, you have read my previos posts.

I have enjoyed this debate, and i'll give credit to Broner if he wins but i can't see it based on all the points I've raised, enjoy the rest of your night, off to watch a movie. Cheers.


----------



## CBizz (Jan 9, 2014)

Broner career will be ended. Back 2 Back brutal loses aint gonna look good.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

I can see Broner doing better this fight. He won't be shell-shocked and may recognise that he has more success walking Maidana down.

Still want Chino to fight someone else; an Amir rematch would be epic.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> Someone said he invoked a rematch clause. Read the thread....


Ahem...


Ivan Drago said:


> There was no rematch clause.


 @hermit,my whole point was that I knew there was no rematch clause for Chino,so apologise or STFU.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Broner... I like watching him get his ass beat.

Broner KO Maidana...










I can't even do it with a straight face. Maidana is going to end Broner!


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Here is the thing. We boxing fans need to get a fucking clue and top acting like one loss is the end of a boxers career. Regardless of who the fighter is anyone can improve. Hell Maidana has been improving. Broner had an upside for growth if he wants it and needs to work on his craft more. He is the faster fighter yet he was waiting all night instead of getting off first. His corner was shit too and offered no sound advice but allowed him to say everyone shut the fuck up and they did. This loss may have been the best thing for him and we will see. I think he can win the rematch and will.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> But he always does that shit, he is who he is, a prick. You don't think Maidana will improve once more under another Garcia training camp?, chance his tactics slightly?, you must confess Maidana has Broner beat from the first fight. It wasn't just a bad beating which it was but also mentally. he showed Broner no respect or fear, pushed him at the weigh in, ignored him during the ring announcements, dry humped him back and combed his hair post fight Ha.
> 
> And BTW, 4 months isn't enough to drastically change his form, he always has low output, it will be even worse in a rematch because of the fear of Maidana's power. You telling me his footwork is going to improve so much that he becomes Floyd overnight doesn't get hit by Maidana?. No chance.
> 
> Remember Broner before the first fight said Maidana won;t hit him, ha that didn't work out well for him , he has a really overrated defense, everyone always hit him in previous fight but they were LW's or Paulie, you saw the difference in the Maidana fight, first round he was shocked at the power .


He looked terrified once Maidana connected in the first round. 
Broner gave it his best shot from round 3 onwards but his best wasn't good enough. 
I think Maidana would have got him out of there in the 8th if it wasnt for that ridiculous headbutt atsch
Then Chino always does shit like that. He's an exciting fighter and I hope stays fighting for anpther year or two


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bad fight for Broner. Seriously this might be a career ender. The only reason Broner survived the first time around is because when he gets pressured all he does is look to defend, he doesn't think to counter or even really hold on and we all know he can't move worth shit. 

If his gameplan is to be more aggressive or work more then it's only going to work in Maidana's favour because the more he's going to trade the worse he'll be on the receiving end while also being more exhausted making a KO more likely. Another reason he survived the early onslaught is because he hadn't done anything up until that point, he only connected with 5 punches IIRC in the 1st round and barely threw anything so he still had a lot of energy which he used purely to survive. That's why when he got decked in the 8th he milked the shit out of the headbutt to bide time. He only came on strong in the middle rounds while Maidana had punched himself out. He also seriously hurt Maidana in the 12th but didn't have enough to follow up on it even though his punch out was despicably low for the fight. Dumb fight for Broner but I'll be more than happy to see him get pummelled again. Maidana is a bad finisher but he'll be able to pull the trick this time around.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ahem...
> 
> @hermit,my whole point was that I knew there was no rematch clause for Chino,so apologise or STFU.


Ahem

"Broner exercised his contractual right to a rematch on Friday, Golden Boy Promotions chief executive Richard Schaefer told ESPN.com."

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...lause-fight-marcos-maidana-welterweight-title

And, no I don't pity fools that "know" shit cuz they make it up. @PityTheFool. What is that about "apologise or STFU"?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Here is the thing. We boxing fans need to get a fucking clue and top acting like one loss is the end of a boxers career. Regardless of who the fighter is anyone can improve. Hell Maidana has been improving. Broner had an upside for growth if he wants it and needs to work on his craft more. He is the faster fighter yet he was waiting all night instead of getting off first. His corner was shit too and offered no sound advice but allowed him to say everyone shut the fuck up and they did. This loss may have been the best thing for him and we will see. I think he can win the rematch and will.


No one loss isn't a career ending. However getting beaten very badly, decked twice, very badly dazed another 2-3 times does take something out of you physically and mentally. Going back against the person who inflicted this on you pretty much immediately is moronic. Lots of rematches have brought about avenged losses but I cannot recall where the original match up was so very one-sided. Broner I think isn't going to change in his demeour nor his fighting ability by much if anything. He remains severely deluded, despite being a amateur prospect with a very good record he barely got by Quintero who took the fight on 4 days notice and on my card won, barely got by the naturally MUCH smaller De Leon who on my card again won the fight and barely got by the weakest Welter champ in Malignaggi. None of these were wake up calls for him.

Also his corner did provide advice to which he said "I'm gonna dog him". He's the type of guy who needs yes men around him and to be fed smaller weaker competition in order prosper. I just don't think he has what it takes. I dunno if Maidana will stop him but he'll beat him again after which Broner's stock will become non-existent.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> No one loss isn't a career ending. However getting beaten very badly, decked twice, very badly dazed another 2-3 times does take something out of you physically and mentally. Going back against the person who inflicted this on you pretty much immediately is moronic. Lots of rematches have brought about avenged losses but I cannot recall where the original match up was so very one-sided. Broner I think isn't going to change in his demeour nor his fighting ability by much if anything. He remains severely deluded, despite being a amateur prospect with a very good record he barely got by Quintero who took the fight on 4 days notice and on my card won, barely got by the naturally MUCH smaller De Leon who on my card again won the fight and barely got by the weakest Welter champ in Malignaggi. None of these were wake up calls for him.
> 
> Also his corner did provide advice to which he said "I'm gonna dog him". He's the type of guy who needs yes men around him and to be fed smaller weaker competition in order prosper. I just don't think he has what it takes. I dunno if Maidana will stop him but he'll beat him again after which Broner's stock will become non-existent.


Broner was an amateur prospect? :huh He wasn't even up to national standard, and the national standard for the US is low.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Broner was an amateur prospect? :huh He wasn't even up to national standard, and the national standard for the US is low.


300-19 in any country on Earth, particularly the centre of boxing, is going to be considered a prospect. 2002 and 2003 National Silver Gloves Champion and 2005 National Junior Olympics semifinalist according to Boxrec. These are all Youth titles as Broner turned to Pro boxing pretty young.

The standard in the US is much higher than many places, Africa, Asia, Europe, Australia etc.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> Someone said he invoked a rematch clause. Read the thread....





hermit said:


> Ahem
> 
> "Broner exercised his contractual right to a rematch on Friday, Golden Boy Promotions chief executive Richard Schaefer told ESPN.com."
> 
> ...


Did I say Broner never had a rematch clause?
I'm saying that Chino didn't,and since you want to order me to "read the thread" you'll see if you did the same that my point has been that Maidana would not have got a rematch had he been beaten in the same fashion.
So what have I made up?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I think a rematch is a lame idea, and even not great for Maidanas interests. Beating Broner opens up plenty of better opportunities than a rematch. I felt Maidana removed all doubt and beat him decisively therefore theres no need for a rematch. 

premadonnas getting protected in this age of boxing, sad to see


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Ahem
> 
> "Broner exercised his contractual right to a rematch on Friday, Golden Boy Promotions chief executive Richard Schaefer told ESPN.com."
> 
> ...


Schaefer said after the fight that there was no rematch clause. "I have to tell you, I would like to see a rematch," said Schaefer. "I would like a rematch at the Alamodome. There is no rematch clause."

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/182595-lems-latest-body-punching-101-marcos-maidana-adrien-broner

ESPN are saying that he "corrected his mistake on Friday." :huh

A rematch clause was always said to have been not in the contract up until now so it's a weird one.

Suppose it doesn't matter if they both want the fight. Bit pointless in my mind though.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

People seem to be picking Broner to win a rematch just for the sake of it, maybe to make it more exciting. No real evidence that broner beats Maidana. He could but everything points to a Maidana victory again. Based on the way both men fight and of course the damage physically and mentally that broner took in the first fight. Maidana has him beat.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Schaefer said after the fight that there was no rematch clause. "I have to tell you, I would like to see a rematch," said Schaefer. "I would like a rematch at the Alamodome. There is no rematch clause."
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/182595-lems-latest-body-punching-101-marcos-maidana-adrien-broner
> 
> ...


What would ESPN know mate? Probably just making shit up.:rolleyes


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Mosley tried the same thing after being soundly defeated by Forest. Then tried again after losing to Winky. Neither worked out too well but Broner's situation seems very comparable to Mosley's first loss to Forest. Both chose an ill advised rematch with an opponent that nearly took their head off.


Hmm, good point that. Broner is rushing, something he's done throughout his whole career.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What would ESPN know mate? Probably just making shit up.:rolleyes


Aye that's why I'm a bit wary of the situation. No quote from Schafaer or explanation to the confusion. And Maidana's words in context make it seem like he can turn it down if he wants.

Hope he does.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

People picking Broner to win "easily" in the rematch reminds me of how Jones kept being favoured over the likes of Calzaghe, Lebedev, and Green despite being bludgeoned by both Tarver and Johnson. There's a comparison to be made because there's little to no basis to suggest that Broner is going to win at all, let alone easily, based on what we saw in his first match with Maidana. The same way there was little reason to believe Jones was ever going to be a force again. It's the idea that if you're black and slick, like a Mayweather, or a Roy Jones, then you can only lose if you don't turn up at 100%. It's not to say that Broner doesn't have any chance at all if he makes the right adjustments, but do we think that's likely given the way he's reacted to the loss; storming out of the ring and pursuing an immediate rematch? Nah. I'm favouring a Maidana victory.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> 300-19 in any country on Earth, particularly the centre of boxing, is going to be considered a prospect. 2002 and 2003 National Silver Gloves Champion and 2005 National Junior Olympics semifinalist according to Boxrec. These are all Youth titles as Broner turned to Pro boxing pretty young.
> 
> The standard in the US is much higher than many places, Africa, Asia, Europe, Australia etc.


:rofl You think the standard in the US is higher than in Europe? Asia? Yeah.. add amateur boxing to the list of things you know nothing about. Amateur boxing is in a poor state in the US, and the US is only the 'centre of boxing' in terms of making money ('pro boxing'), as that's what the West is focused on. The quality of amateurs and competition in Europe is exponentially higher than the US atsch


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Truly amazing. The flomos shot down any idea of a Garcia-Mattysse rematch claiming that Lucus can't get one and that the fight wasn't close and that he would be out classed, then you have Broner get the living shit kicked out of him and utterly humiliated and yet here you Flomos are not only calling for it to happen but are picking him to easily win...truly amazing, shit ...one Flomo is now claiming Broner won 6-7 rounds. Worst fans of all time. Just remember, before the first fight according to them Maidana was a no skilled slugger with overrated power and was going to be picked apart by the new face of boxing and the next big PPV star in the sport.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> People picking Broner to win "easily" in the rematch reminds me of how Jones kept being favoured over the likes of Calzaghe, Lebedev, and Green despite being bludgeoned by both Tarver and Johnson. There's a comparison to be made because there's little to no basis to suggest that Broner is going to win at all, let alone easily, based on what we saw in his first match with Maidana. The same way there was little reason to believe Jones was ever going to be a force again. It's the idea that if you're black and slick, like a Mayweather, or a Roy Jones, then you can only lose if you don't turn up at 100%. It's not to say that Broner doesn't have any chance at all if he makes the right adjustments, but do we think that's likely given the way he's reacted to the loss; storming out of the ring and pursuing an immediate rematch? Nah. I'm favouring a Maidana victory.


Who is stupid enough to be saying that Broner wins 'easily'?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Aye that's why I'm a bit wary of the situation. No quote from Schafaer or explanation to the confusion. And Maidana's words in context make it seem like he can turn it down if he wants.
> 
> Hope he does.


I wouldn't be surprised if there never was a clause but Schaefer knows he's put a lot into Broner and unless he puts this loss right,he's already on the way down in the eyes of some so he's paid Chino to go along.

And yes Hermit,I made that up.It's called an opinion.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> The standard in the US is much higher than many places, Africa, Asia, Europe, Australia etc.


not in Amateur boxing. at least not anymore. did you saw the last USA Team? They were shit. just like they were average in London.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> AB by knockout





PrinceN said:


> lets gooooooooooooooooo Broner wins this time since Maidana wont be able to cheat they will be watching Ariza closely





SouthPaw said:


> Broner had a legit case to 6-7 rounds, but because he took punishment in some rounds, "it was wide" There are not 8 definitive Maidana rounds..and he won less than that.





MrJotatp4p said:


> Broner will be ready and will win the rematch. He better get in that gym now and add more to his game and work on his flaws.





Dealt_with said:


> Who is stupid enough to be saying that Broner wins 'easily'?


I included Southpaw's quote because I think claiming Broner had a case for winning 6-7 rounds against Maidana is among the stupidest things I have ever seen posted on any forum anywhere.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl You think the standard in the US is higher than in Europe? Asia? Yeah.. add amateur boxing to the list of things you know nothing about. Amateur boxing is in a poor state in the US, and the US is only the 'centre of boxing' in terms of making money ('pro boxing'), as that's what the West is focused on. The quality of amateurs and competition in Europe is exponentially higher than the US atsch


Indeed. Why do so many of them turn Pro in order to make big money than? Oh wait....


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Berliner said:


> not in Amateur boxing. at least not anymore. did you saw the last USA Team? They were shit. just like they were average in London.


Most of the most talented American boxers rather turn pro then win a medal. That's why in spite of everything Americans still dominate boxing.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I included Southpaw's quote because I think claiming Broner had a case for winning 6-7 rounds against Maidana is among the stupidest things I have ever seen posted on any forum anywhere.


I agree its madness, i gave him 3, 4 at best. He also got battered in the rounds he lost while Broner just edged his winning rounds.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Broner needs to makes some serious adjustments if he is got a chance of winning this imo. Most of his flaws have been there for years, he has just failed to do anything about them because he was winning and has a huge ego.

1. Extremely terrible punch output, guy is lazy as fuck. I mean its ok to have a lesser workrate if your a Floyd type fighter who is so accurate that you can really cut down your opponents output at the same time but Broner aint that accurate and with his power lacking at 147 he really can't afford to be so lackadaisical, especially with a guy who has no respect for him and constantly comes forward throwing a lot of shots. 

2. Footwork, not too much because he is flat-footed because a lot of great fighters fight flat footed but his movement is minimal, not sure if this is laziness as well but he has no lateral movement, seems to stand in the hole too long and isn't very fast on his feet. Not sure there is anything major he can do with that as its natural but He could stay n the move more. Maidana aint the fastest boxer but he'll come on all day so Broner needs to stay ont he move if he isn't on the offence otherwise he will get tagged over and over.

3. Defence - again a tough one to remedy because he isn't defensive minded at all, maybes the humbling will make him more aware but for a fighter with such little input his defence is shocking.

4. Chin - don't think this is as much as a problem as some make out, he was caught with big punches to put him down and was visibly hurt but he made the twelve and recovered from the shots with a bit of time. He was easily feinted into the shots though so maybes he needs to be more aware of traps that Chino is setting. I think with a better referee though that if Broner gets hurt and isn't as protected as he was in the first fight then he will be in big toruble and get stopped.

Not a lot of changes needed but each area where it is needed is needed drastically and I'm not sure he has the mindframe to do it. I would have steered him clear for a year personally and let him develop on those areas against lesser but still competitive fighters. broners a cunt though so hopefully Maidana beats the piss out of him worse than the first time around.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Indeed. Why do so many of them turn Pro in order to make big money than? Oh wait....


:huh I'm not sure what exactly you're trying to say here.. you know that in Europe, Cuba etc. boxers often have no ambitions of turning pro? They get money for winning medals, they get to stay at home with their friends and family while proudly representing their country. Amateur boxing is world boxing, the sport. The pro game is the business and a diluted version of the sport with all the politics.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Most of the most talented American boxers rather turn pro then win a medal. That's why in spite of everything Americans still dominate boxing.


so you werent talking about Amateur boxing. And Broners Amateur record just isnt that impresive. there were many golden glove winners in the last world Championships and they just sucked wich Shows that it isnt that hard to be national Champion in the states right now. 
Once Amateur boxing in the states was strong not so in the last years. But I think just misunderstood you. I thought you were talking about Amateur boxing being strong in the states ("Center of the world") wich is not true.

Also many Amateur Boxers in europe dont even turn pro because they ont have the Promoters. Alone Germany has/had many world class amateurs wich didnt turn pro especially in the lower weight classes. Not to begin with russian or Cuban amateurs. or all the fighters from the DDR who didnt turn pro.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :huh I'm not sure what exactly you're trying to say here.. you know that in Europe, Cuba etc. boxers often have no ambitions of turning pro? They get money for winning medals, they get to stay at home with their friends and family while proudly representing their country. Amateur boxing is world boxing, the sport. The pro game is the business and a diluted version of the sport with all the politics.


Lomachenko is going to find it much more difficult to dominate the diluted version.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Most of the most talented American boxers rather turn pro then win a medal. That's why in spite of everything Americans still dominate boxing.


Most American boxers fail to win a medal so they turn pro and get hyped up unreasonably until they finally step up and fail in the pro game as well (Broner, Berto, Lacy etc.). It's no coincidence that the boxers who do well in the amateurs (Ward, Floyd, Roy, DLH, Tarver) are the guys who continue to do well in the pro game. And you're kidding yourself if you think Americans dominate boxing, they might be over represented because 'pro' boxing is a western construct based in the US. Now that Cubans and Europeans are turning pro more often you're seeing the results, guys like GGG and Kovalev are a dime a dozen in Europe. Learn something kid and get Uncle Sam's cock out of your Aussie mouth.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there never was a clause but Schaefer knows he's put a lot into Broner and unless he puts this loss right,he's already on the way down in the eyes of some so he's paid Chino to go along.
> 
> And yes Hermit,I made that up.It's called an opinion.


Opinions is all you can work on when it comes to boxing politics. The characters involved are too shady to take things like this at face value.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Opinions is all you can work on when it comes to boxing politics. The characters involved are too shady to take things like this at face value.


I hear you mate.It's a bit of a big mistake for the CEO of the promotion company to make,wouldn't you say?


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Seriously,what has Broner done to deserve a rematch.It wasn't a close fight to score like Broner-Malignaggi.
> And I'm sure Chino never got a rematch option.
> Really,he should be fighting maybe Kell Brook and show that he deserves a rematch.
> Maybe Canelo should get a rematch with Floyd?





hermit said:


> Someone said he invoked a rematch clause. Read the thread....





PityTheFool said:


> Did I say Broner never had a rematch clause?
> I'm saying that Chino didn't,and since you want to order me to "read the thread" you'll see if you did the same that my point has been that Maidana would not have got a rematch had he been beaten in the same fashion.
> So what have I made up?


Lame attempt at redirection to make it seem as if you were right all along. If you don't want to read the thread at least read the context of my post when responding. I was answering your question. "Seriously,what has Broner done to deserve a rematch." He was champ. Rematch clause is pretty standard in an optional defense.

Side note. Anyone that believes anything Schaefer says at this point? :rofl TR/GBP Arum,ODLH/Schaefer. The all hate each other cuz they are so much alike they can't stand it. :deal


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Lomachenko is going to find it much more difficult to dominate the diluted version.


Nah he's going to find it easier than Rigo has. It's going to be funny to see people actually all of a sudden rate Lomachenko when he beats Salido for a world title in his second fight. The pro game is a joke built up on idol worship and hype, Rigo has exposed that to an extent and Lomachenko will really show people such as yourself what the reality is with the US-centric idol worshipping WWE version of boxing.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Most American boxers fail to win a medal so they turn pro and get hyped up unreasonably until they finally step up and fail in the pro game as well (Broner, Berto, Lacy etc.). It's no coincidence that the boxers who do well in the amateurs (Ward, Floyd, Roy, DLH, Tarver) are the guys who continue to do well in the pro game. And you're kidding yourself if you think Americans dominate boxing, they might be over represented because 'pro' boxing is a western construct based in the US. Now that Cubans and Europeans are turning pro more often you're seeing the results, guys like GGG and Kovalev are a dime a dozen in Europe. Learn something kid and get Uncle Sam's cock out of your Aussie mouth.


Yes, success in the Amateur game all but guarantees a stellar Professional Career. Tyrel Biggs, Howard Davis Jr, and Henry Tillman are fantastic examples of this.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Opinions is all you can work on when it comes to boxing politics. The characters involved are too shady to take things like this at face value.


Rematch for an optional defense is pretty standard and only the most moronic of managers wouldn't have it in even if they didn't believe they needed it. It lets the current champ dicate the terms of the money even if he comes in as the loser because he is the one in the strong bargaining position at that point in time.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Yes, success in the Amateur game all but guarantees a stellar Professional Career. Tyrel Biggs, Howard Davis Jr, and Henry Tilman are fantastic examples of this.


Cool story, and how many ATG fighters didn't also have a stellar amateur career? Of course there's no guarantees in boxing but obviously a successful amateur is more likely to make a successful pro.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I hear you mate.It's a bit of a big mistake for the CEO of the promotion company to make,wouldn't you say?


Definitely not something you'd expect from a man of his standing and business acumen.

Seriously though fuck boxing politics, the only truth in boxing is the squared circle:










I saw all I needed in that fight to know a rematch is unnecessary.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


Should I post a video of a puppy playing? That's about as relevant. Do you actually think an example erases the countless examples that go the other way? As I said there are obviously no guarantees, but more often than not a good amateur is a good pro. Is everything all or nothing, black and white in your world?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Cool story, and how many ATG fighters didn't also have a stellar amateur career? Of course there's no guarantees in boxing but obviously a successful amateur is more likely to make a successful pro.


Julio Cesar Chavez, Roberto Duran, James Toney, Larry Holmes, Marco Antonio Barrera, Salvador Sanchez, Chris Eubank, Juan Manuel Marquez, Carlos Zarate, Rocky Marciano, Ricardo Lopez, and probably many, many more.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Most American boxers fail to win a medal so they turn pro and get hyped up unreasonably until they finally step up and fail in the pro game as well (Broner, Berto, Lacy etc.). It's no coincidence that the boxers who do well in the amateurs (Ward, Floyd, Roy, DLH, Tarver) are the guys who continue to do well in the pro game. And you're kidding yourself if you think Americans dominate boxing, they might be over represented because 'pro' boxing is a western construct based in the US. Now that Cubans and Europeans are turning pro more often you're seeing the results, guys like GGG and Kovalev are a dime a dozen in Europe. Learn something kid and get Uncle Sam's cock out of your Aussie mouth.


Look at who dominates the highest level of the sport. Americans. End of. Look who dominates the sport historically. Americans. End of. There are promoters in every region of the globe bar commie countries. If Manny Pacquiao can go from some random slum in some random place within the Phillipines to international superstar I think a European Olympic medalist has a chance too. If they don't want to turn Pro that's on them but seeing as how they dedicated their lives to the sport I don't see why they wouldn't want to have a go on the largest and wealthiest stage which is the Pros.

GGG and Kovalev remain to be seen whether any are as good as they are hyped up to be. In 10 years I doubt either of them will be said to have been great or HOF worthy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>







Oh look, here's proof that the pro game can't prepare you for sparring with headgear and big gloves.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Rematch for an optional defense is pretty standard and only the most moronic of managers wouldn't have it in even if they didn't believe they needed it. It lets the current champ dicate the terms of the money even if he comes in as the loser because he is the one in the strong bargaining position at that point in time.


Wasn't Maidana the mandatory?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Oh look, here's proof that the pro game can't prepare you for sparring with headgear and big gloves.


:rofl You're 28 right? Fuck you're an immature knob.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Oh look, here's proof that the pro game can't prepare you for sparring with headgear and big gloves.


Wasn't this Tyson sparring for the Douglas bout? :hey


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Look at who dominates the highest level of the sport. Americans. End of. Look who dominates the sport historically. Americans. End of. There are promoters in every region of the globe bar commie countries. If Manny Pacquiao can go from some random slum in some random place within the Phillipines to international superstar I think a European Olympic medalist has a chance too. If they don't want to turn Pro that's on them but seeing as how they dedicated their lives to the sport I don't see why they wouldn't want to have a go on the largest and wealthiest stage which is the Pros.
> 
> GGG and Kovalev remain to be seen whether any are as good as they are hyped up to be. In 10 years I doubt either of them will be said to have been great or HOF worthy.


You realise that top amateurs likely make more money fighting for their country than fighting in the pro game until they are at a title level? Add in the fact they can stay with their family and friends and represent their country, is it any wonder that historically the top amateurs from Eastern Europe and Cuba haven't turned pro? Do you not understand that for most countries an Olympic medal is the largest stage? Americans have historically dominated pro boxing because pro boxing is historically an American sport. 
Maybe when you get a bit older you'll realise that your viewpoint isn't the 'right one' and the same one held all over the world.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :rofl You're 28 right? Fuck you're an immature knob.


atsch If you don't understand what's going on then it's best just to keep quiet kid.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Wasn't this Tyson sparring for the Douglas bout? :hey


And?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You realise that top amateurs likely make more money fighting for their country than fighting in the pro game until they are at a title level? Add in the fact they can stay with their family and friends and represent their country, is it any wonder that historically the top amateurs from Eastern Europe and Cuba haven't turned pro? Do you not understand that for most countries an Olympic medal is the largest stage? Americans have historically dominated pro boxing because pro boxing is historically an American sport.
> Maybe when you get a bit older you'll realise that your viewpoint isn't the 'right one' and the same one held all over the world.


That's why a lot of them have a day job because they get paid so well? They can represent their country in the Pro's just the same. Gamboa defected and when he gets announced the announcer says he's from Cuba and he has the Cuban flag on his shorts.

Lol no it's no wonder that historically Eastern Europeans and Cubans don't turn pro is because those countries are/were communists ya dumbass. Why do you think you never saw a professional Soviet fighter but there are a number of Russian ones? It wasn't allowed under the Communist system bar Yugoslavia. Maybe if you get a bit less retarded you'll realise how much of a dumbass you make yourself out to be.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> atsch If you don't understand what's going on then it's best just to keep quiet kid.


You sarcastically posted that video because you cannot make a credible counter point?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I included Southpaw's quote because I think claiming Broner had a case for winning 6-7 rounds against Maidana is among the stupidest things I have ever seen posted on any forum anywhere.


Oh yeah? think again pal.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...oyd-And-Adrien&p=840468&viewfull=1#post840468

:rofl


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't appreciate the tone of your posts when you draw distinctions between Professional Boxing and Amateur Boxing, Dealt_With. It seems to me that the only differences you're willing to acknowledge between the two is the "politics" and the "hype". There are many differences, differences that I'm sure the likes of Henry Tillman and Tyrell Biggs would be about to discuss with you from first-hand experience.

What's successful in the Amateur ring isn't necessarily successful in the Professional ring, and I think that's why those of us who are on Planet Earth aren't yet ready to call Vasyl Lomachenko a great Professional fighter. The best way to measure a fighter's quality in this sport, a different sport to one that involves headguards, is by evaluating the quality of their opposition and I can't even remember the name of Lomachenko's one and only victim. Be sensible, brah.



> Oh yeah? think again pal.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthrea...l=1#post840468


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Oh yeah? think again pal.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...oyd-And-Adrien&p=840468&viewfull=1#post840468
> 
> :rofl


christ alive, he has to be the worst poster on the forum, and thats saying something


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Bad fight for Broner. Seriously this might be a career ender. The only reason Broner survived the first time around is because when he gets pressured all he does is look to defend, he doesn't think to counter or even really hold on and we all know he can't move worth shit.


That stationary style and shoulder roll is reminiscent of a prime James Toney.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

oooh I never saw this thread


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> Lame attempt at redirection to make it seem as if you were right all along. If you don't want to read the thread at least read the context of my post when responding. I was answering your question. "Seriously,what has Broner done to deserve a rematch." He was champ. Rematch clause is pretty standard in an optional defense.
> 
> Side note. Anyone that believes anything Schaefer says at this point? :rofl TR/GBP Arum,ODLH/Schaefer. The all hate each other cuz they are so much alike they can't stand it. :deal


You're going on about trying to backtrack and reading threads,well I made it clear I was trolling pages ago.
So take some of your own advice.
Do you want to read the thread,or will you deflect again by accusing me of deflecting?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> Mayweather doesn't want to fight Khan's leftovers


:deal

Come on Mayweather, fight Khan or fight a good fighter like Bballandy Lara


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That stationary style and shoulder roll is reminiscent of a prime James Toney.


Indeed however Broner isn't as effective while using it defensively or offensively. Toney countered extremely well using this style whether in the pocket, mid range or long. Broner's transition from offence to defence is not instinctual nor fluid like Toney. Toney would eat a face forward, pressure fighter like Maidana stylistically while Broner got beat down.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Executioner said:


> :lol: #may3rd


I would be cheering Khan, but damn, looking at that is upsetting tbh


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

If Mayweather fights Khan then fuck him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,I'm having to make myself here.I'm a big Ricky Burns fan,and I took truckloads( much of it deserved) over his decline.
> 
> I always admitted Broner would beat him,but let me have a little fun?
> Please?





genaro g said:


> For sure man! My bad. Maidana slapping Broners punk ass around was the best night of boxing for me in 2013. Lets hope Maidana doesnt party too hard and we get to see him tear shit up again





PityTheFool said:


> Jeff,this is one of those ones.Ya feel me?


 @hermit,I accept your apology and get it right up ye!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Who would want to be in any way reminiscent of a James Toney? Dude got whipped by his biggest rival and HAD a World Title taken off for him for using illegal substances.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Wasn't Maidana the mandatory?


Honestly don't know the answer to that one. I'd have to look it up. I spend most of my time out of town working now so I don't keep up as much as I used to. Still, if the fight wasn't mandated yet and set to go to purse bid then Broner's camp still held all the marbles. Often times these guys will make the fight before they have to just to retain their advantage in negotiations because #2 usually really wants the shot. Being #2 sucks in the boxing business. Sad but that is the way it is.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You're going on about trying to backtrack and reading threads,well I made it clear I was trolling pages ago.
> So take some of your own advice.
> Do you want to read the thread,or will you deflect again by accusing me of deflecting?


My post was short and specific. You tried to turn it into something else just as you are doing here.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Broner wins this fight...as the fight went on Broner figured Maidana out. Broner clear UD, IMO


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @hermit,I accept your apology and get it right up ye!


None offered Fool. Again, you resort to making stuff up. atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I cba reading all of what has been said as WSB has started and the top Cuban's are fighting in it, right now.

But:
1. Euro's and cubans are going to dominate boxing. You won't really get many American champs anymore, maybe B class people like Robert Guerrero etc. but Euro's and cubans will run this town. Name the top American prospects? 

2. Broner has a LOT of things to improve. I'm not too hopeful he can do it by the rematch. He is going to be driven as fuck and he's not a 'loser' where boxing is concerned as he has heart bla bla. He should have gone down to 135lbs, improved and then 3 years later he would beat B graded slow plodding Maidana. 

But I will be supporting Maidana.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Broner wins this fight...as the fight went on Broner figured Maidana out. Broner clear UD, IMO


As the fight wore on, Broner became increasingly more desperate and took more chances. It stands to reason that he was going to land more shots if he upped his work rate because he's typically very lazy, but even once this happened he was still getting hit plenty. Broner will not be entering the rematch thinking, "I have this cat figured out". He'll be entering it thinking, "Not only did I get my ass handed to me, but I was made to look ridiculous having danced to the ring beforehand. I need to redeem myself". He probably has no idea how he's going to go about beating Maidana at this point, but he isn't too concerned with that at the moment; he just wanted the fight signed.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Adrien improves his punch technique and drops his philly shell for a high guard. Would also be nice if he stops freezing whenever an opponent punches.
But Adrien a G, hope he whoops the robot this time.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Surprised to see as many picking Broner in a rematch, suppose it is kinda cute and endearing that his fanboys think he is somehow going to fix all of his glaring flaws in 4 months when he hasn't shown even a miniscule sign of being able to do it in the past couple of years.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Surprised to see as many picking Broner in a rematch, suppose it is kinda cute and endearing that his fanboys think he is somehow going to fix all of his glaring flaws in 4 months when he hasn't shown even a miniscule sign of being able to do it in the past couple of years.


Indeed. It seems as though Broner is expected to make household changes to a style he has been developing since he was a boy, and for the transition to be quick enough, and smooth enough, that it's going to win him the rematch. And all of this in a period of 4 months? It's a tough ask.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Indeed however Broner isn't as effective while using it defensively or offensively. Toney countered extremely well using this style whether in the pocket, mid range or long. Broner's transition from offence to defence is not instinctual nor fluid like Toney. Toney would eat a face forward, pressure fighter like Maidana stylistically while Broner got beat down.


:lol:

That's why he isn't, did you see the SRL post I linked? Was funny when turbo (sarcastically) made the reference pre-Maidana.

Bad @Pedderrs


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Indeed. It seems as though Broner is expected to make household changes to a style he has been developing since he was a boy, and for the transition to be quick enough, and smooth enough, that it's going to win him the rematch. And all of this in a period of 4 months? It's a tough ask.


If Broner, or his people, are smart enough to drop the shoulder roll this could be a very different fight. That is pretty much all it would take. He needs to stop trying to imitate someone and work on his strengths. There were indications that Maidanna wasn't 'daisy fresh' at the end of this fight either. While I'd love to believe Maidanna stops him this time around I also believe he will have too. GBP knows going in it won't be enough to buy the ref in this one. They're gonna have to take care of the judges as well.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Broner wins this fight...as the fight went on Broner figured Maidana out. Broner clear UD, IMO


I have my first thread to bump after the rematch (if the fight happens) already.:meldana


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Surprised to see as many picking Broner in a rematch, suppose it is kinda cute and endearing that his fanboys think he is somehow going to fix all of his glaring flaws in 4 months when he hasn't shown even a miniscule sign of being able to do it in the past couple of years.


He clearly lost the fight but he won 4-6 rounds depending how you scored it, don't see it as far fetched that he could be more aggressive, avoid KD's, and not dig a huge hole in the first part of the fight and win. I also think when he started getting off first and being more aggressive he was able to hurt Maidana. This idea that this was a one sided ass beating is an idea shared by Broner haters, which is fine I guess, but how you use it to offer analysis or make a prediction is weird to me. It was a clear Maidana win but it was competitive and especially from rounds 4-12...all this not directed at you specifically.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He clearly lost the fight but he won 4-6 rounds depending how you scored it, don't see it as far fetched that he could be more aggressive, avoid KD's, and not dig a huge hole in the first part of the fight and win. I also think when he started getting off first and being more aggressive he was able to hurt Maidana. This idea that this was a one sided ass beating is an idea shared by Broner haters, which is fine I guess, but how you use it to offer analysis or make a prediction is weird to me. It was a clear Maidana win but it was competitive and especially from rounds 4-12...all this not directed at you specifically.


6 rounds? you must be joking


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

dyna said:


> I hope Adrien improves his punch technique and drops his philly shell for a high guard. Would also be nice if he stops freezing whenever an opponent punches.
> But Adrien a G, hope he whoops the robot this time.


How is Maidana a robot when he was beating broner to the punch, slipping punches and throwing combinations that broner couldn't read?. Maidana looked better in pretty much every area. you guys need to show Chino more respect and get off Broner's nuts. He might be black, but he ain't slick. Maidana is going to maul him again. You will see.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> 6 rounds? you must be joking


Did I say "Broner won 6 rounds"?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

It was a one-sided ass beating. Broner won 3 rounds.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> How is Maidana a robot when he was beating broner to the punch, slipping punches and throwing combinations that broner couldn't read?. Maidana looked better in pretty much every area. you guys need to show Chino more respect and get off Broner's nuts. He might be black, but he ain't slick. Maidana is going to maul him again. You will see.


Cool story...yeah we will see, and FYI I'm not black, you ignorant fuck.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

People talk about the round 12 being clear to Broner, truth is, it was very close and Maidana finished stronger, he landed a brutal left that I still don´t know how Broner wasn´t with his ass on the canvas. And all that with Maidana being more tired....Broner did very well in the first 30 seconds. All the rounds you can give for Broner were close, not the same with Maidana´s ones...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It was a one-sided ass beating. Broner won 3 rounds.


And in all of them Maidana had his moments.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It was a one-sided ass beating. Broner won 3 rounds.


This, 2 heavy Kd's and two other rounds where he got battered for 3 whole minutes, round 1 and 9. broner showed toughness i'll give him that but the ref was also shit. poor count(gave AB too much time) for one of the Kd's and should have taken points of Broner after warning him about 100 times.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It was a one-sided ass beating. Broner won 3 rounds.


So you have no real retort...I should have known, I read the thread I shouldn't have expected more.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Cool story...yeah we will see, and FYI I'm not black, you ignorant fuck.


Hey moron, i wasn't replying to your post, learn to read. My point was he isn't slick, he has a shit, leaky defense.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wasn´t Maidana too slow, tailor made for Adrien Broner ? Wasn´t Maidana, too wide, unskilled in comparison with Broner ? How he found Broner´s head so many times ? 
Broner was having fun in there......he is simply too good defensively.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> Wasn´t Maidana too slow, tailor made for Adrien Broner ? Wasn´t Maidana, too wide, unskilled in comparison with Broner ? How he found Broner´s head so many times ?
> Broner was having fun in there......he is simply too good defensively.


Yep i read this for months, it was some funny shit. People still calling maidana slow and unskilled yet he beat Broner to the punch at will, landed at will, hurt Broner at will and confused Broner as Broner didn't know what or where Maidana was going to throw. Jab, power shot, upstairs or downstairs, he had no clue at times, especially the 2 kd's.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Yep i read this for months, it was some funny shit. People still calling maidana slow and unskilled yet he beat Broner to the punch at will, landed at will, hurt Broner at will and confused Broner as Broner didn't know what or where Maidana was going to throw. Jab, power shot, upstairs or downstairs, he had no clue at times, especially the 2 kd's.


Yeah, let´s say again, Maidana landed more punches in Broner, this was not a case of someone with a heavy hand landing one punch and changing the fight! The first round is so exemplary of what happened in the fight.
Maidana simply found Broner´s head and body much more times. From round 1 to round 12 (like I said, some people are choosing not to see the round 12 for its entirety)


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Vic said:


> Yeah, let´s say again, Maidana landed more punches in Broner, this was not a case of someone with a heavy hand landing one punch and changing the fight! The first round is so exemplary of that happened in the fight.
> Maidana simply found Broner´s head and body much more times.


Like I said immediately after the fight, Maidana outboxed & outfought Broner. The crude, come-forward slugger outboxed the Boxer.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana W 12 again! Fuck Broner's ignorant, classless ass! I his career gets ended this time.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Like I said immediately after the fight, Maidana outboxed & outfought Broner. The crude, come-forward slugger outboxed the Boxer.


Its because broner isn't a boxer, he likes to walk down smaller guys who he can bully, he is an inside fighter, a brawler almost. Slick he is not and his fans found this out the hard way when he met Maidana. If Rees or Paulette could have punched hard they would have hurt Broner as well.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

hermit said:


> If Broner, or his people, are smart enough to drop the shoulder roll this could be a very different fight. That is pretty much all it would take. He needs to stop trying to imitate someone and work on his strengths. There were indications that Maidanna wasn't 'daisy fresh' at the end of this fight either. While I'd love to believe Maidanna stops him this time around I also believe he will have too. GBP knows going in it won't be enough to buy the ref in this one. They're gonna have to take care of the judges as well.


Isn't it the shoulder roll that helped him win three world titles, Hermit? I'm saying it's not always a smooth transition to ask a fighter who has been fighting a certain way for the vast majority of his life to all of a sudden reinvent himself. If you're asking Adrien Broner to drop the shoulder roll and to be more aggressive, then you are effectively asking him to reinvent himself. Besides, let's assume all of this does happen, then who's to say being more aggressive wouldn't work against Broner? Maidana is an aggressive, come-forward fighter that has notable power, as evidenced in his first fight with Broner. If you present a fighter like that with an even bigger target then it could be disastrous. Broner has a lot to think about ahead of his next fight and whatever happens I don't think it's going to be nearly as simple as has often been made out in this thread.



> Its because broner isn't a boxer, he likes to walk down smaller guys who he can bully, he is an inside fighter, a brawler almost. Slick he is not and his fans found this out the hard way when he met Maidana. If Rees or Paulette could have punched hard they would have hurt Broner as well.


Apologies. The perceived Boxer.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its because broner isn't a boxer, he likes to walk down smaller guys who he can bully, he is an inside fighter, a brawler almost. Slick he is not and his fans found this out the hard way when he met Maidana. If Rees or Paulette could have punched hard they would have hurt Broner as well.


Broner has shown defensive liabilities since the PDL fight if we're being honest. A fight he should've lost forreal.

PDL landed the same punch over and over again. That looping left hook. Broner also showed he could get outworked here. He's never really improved like he should have.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> My post was short and specific. You tried to turn it into something else just as you are doing here.


Let it go Hermit.You're acting all butthurt when you've made a mistake.
We've all done it,and you don't need to resort to name calling either.I always thought you were a good guy over at the other place but you're acting like a butthurt kid.Your other post about making stuff up has zero substance.Move on and get some cream for that sore ass.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Apologies. The perceived Boxer.[/QUOTE said:


> True, he was for sure perceived to be the boxer, far too good for Maidana to even land, hey he didn't land on Devon did he, was what i kept hearing which made me lose my control at times because that fight was so irrelevant to Broner vs Maidana as Broner does not fight like Devon and Maidana has changed trainer since and has improved., was my reply to those ha..


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Broner has shown defensive liabilities since the PDL fight if we're being honest. A fight he should've lost forreal.
> 
> PDL landed the same punch over and over again. That looping left hook. Broner also showed he could get outworked here. He's never really improved like he should have.


Exactly and when ever people brought it up it got instantly dismissed because Broner had clearly improved since then, it seemed that way because he got fed a string of opponents to beat up on, except DeMarco that was indeed a very good performance.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Exactly and when ever people brought it up it got instantly dismissed because Broner had clearly improved since then, it seemed that way because he got fed a string of opponents to beat up on, except DeMarco that was indeed a very good performance.


But De marco is a lightweight who doesn't bring the heat or power is what my reply was, the reply i got was and get ready for this.................De marco is much better than Maidana, much better boxer and Broner will beat Maidana even easier than he beat de Marco. Ha.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> ...De marco is much better than Maidana, much better boxer and Broner will beat Maidana even easier than he beat de Marco. Ha.


You really think DeMarco is way better than Maidana?
I never had him down as a great boxer style-wise.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> But De marco is a lightweight who doesn't bring the heat or power is what my reply was, the reply i got was and get ready for this.................De marco is much better than Maidana, much better boxer and Broner will beat Maidana even easier than he beat de Marco. Ha.


Maidana was shown zero respect from the Broner nut huggers in the build up, he was a tailor made d level slugger with overrated power.

One of them believe it was southpaw(shocker) said that if Broner had any problems with Maidana then he was a hype job


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I included Southpaw's quote because I think claiming Broner had a case for winning 6-7 rounds against Maidana is among the stupidest things I have ever seen posted on any forum anywhere.


:deal


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You really think DeMarco is way better than Maidana?
> I never had him down as a great boxer style-wise.


Read his post again, brah.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Maidana was shown zero respect from the Broner nut huggers in the build up, he was a tailor made d level slugger with overrated power.
> 
> One of them believe it was southpaw(shocker) said that if Broner had any problems with Maidana then he was a hype job


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?28025-Maidana-over-Broner&p=763285&viewfull=1#post763285


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You really think DeMarco is way better than Maidana?
> I never had him down as a great boxer style-wise.


No, i was saying that i read people post this. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?28025-Maidana-over-Broner&p=763285&viewfull=1#post763285


Great thread to read back. i was pretty much right, i was a bit concerned about Maidana landing enough clean shots, but after a minute of watching round 1 i knew maidana was going to fuck him up and he did. You and Ricky were spot on. I was too nervous as a chino fan to guarantee victory but my points were spot on. In a rematch i'll be very confident in picking Maidana.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> No, i was saying that i read people post this. Sorry for any confusion.


No mate that one's on me.Apologies.
And cheers @Pedderrs


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?28025-Maidana-over-Broner&p=763285&viewfull=1#post763285


:rofl :rofl

When does it fucking end?

I actually gave him a pass for his "breakdown" of what it is that Rigondeaux does in the ring.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Brave but stupid of Broner to go for this rematch. Maidana will retire him


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Isn't it the shoulder roll that helped him win three world titles, Hermit?


I'd say he won in spite of it. The lack of ability to use it finally caught up with him. Reivent? Nope. Just use a standard guard. I'm sure he isn't too far removed from that.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Let it go Hermit.You're acting all butthurt when you've made a mistake.
> We've all done it,and you don't need to resort to name calling either.I always thought you were a good guy over at the other place but you're acting like a butthurt kid.Your other post about making stuff up has zero substance.Move on and get some cream for that sore ass.


Nope. I have stated fact. You can't dispute it so you keep up the deflection and self delusion. Just go back my original post. I stated basically that the question you posited was answered in the thread. You are the one that can't accept that for some reason. This isn't rocket science.:-(


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Read his post again, brah.


He seems to be having that trouble a lot in this thread.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

hermit said:


> I'd say he won in spite of it. The lack of ability to use it finally caught up with him. Reivent? Nope. Just use a standard guard. I'm sure he isn't too far removed from that.


So you think if he reverts to a standard guard then it will improve him as a fighter?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> Nope. I have stated fact. You can't dispute it so you keep up the deflection and self delusion. Just go back my original post. I stated basically that the question you posited was answered in the thread. You are the one that can't accept that for some reason. This isn't rocket science.:-(


You accused me of making stuff up but avoid the question when I ask you to prove it.
Your argument was put to bed by another poster plus you used a quote of mine and took out the part where it made it clear I was trolling.You tell me to read a thread where I've made it clear TWICE that I'm trolling.
Prove I made stuff up or move the fuck on and stop crying.

You deflect by accusing me of deflecting.If you refuse to let it go and keep accusing me of making stuff up,at least have the balls to say what I made up.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

You cant fix low volume and shitty footwork in one training camp, Maidana by KO.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So you think if he reverts to a standard guard then it will improve him as a fighter?


Yeah, why wouldn't it? No need to overcomplicate things.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Yeah, why wouldn't it? Simple is best.


I'm just not convinced it was the shoulder roll that was his undoing against Marcos Maidana. What hurt him more, in my opinion, was the fact he made himself a stationary target and threw very few punches in all of the rounds. Unless he implements some more lateral movement into his game whilst also showing a willingness to throw more, then I think Broner is going to lose to Maidana whether he reverts to a standard guard or not.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm just not convinced it was the shoulder roll that was his undoing against Marcos Maidana. What hurt him more, in my opinion, was the fact he made himself a stationary target and threw very few punches in all of the rounds. Unless he implements some more lateral movement into his game whilst also showing a willingness to throw more, then I think Broner is going to lose to Maidana whether he reverts to a standard guard or not.


This. I honestly just don't think that Broner has it in him to beat Maidana, no matter what he does. Unless El Chino comes in completely unmotivated and gives away rounds due to poor conditioning or something :sad5


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fixing bad footwork in a matter of months?

Nope. Maidana will win.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Fixing bad footwork in a matter of months?
> 
> Nope. Maidana will win.


It's a tough ask. Given the manner of the loss, I think Broner would have been better served to fight a tune-up before pursuing a rematch. He hasn't given himself enough time to rectify all of the issues that were his undoing.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Fixing bad footwork in a matter of months?
> 
> Nope. Maidana will win.


My man Boogie! How's that little Marine doin mate?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a tough ask. Given the manner of the loss, I think Broner would have been better served to fight a tune-up before pursuing a rematch. He hasn't given himself enough time to rectify all of the issues that were his undoing.


Exactly! That was a confidence-shattering loss and I think Schaefer is basically going down the all or nothing road.
Kell Brook would have made a good opponent before he goes back in with Chino.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm just not convinced it was the shoulder roll that was his undoing against Marcos Maidana. What hurt him more, in my opinion, was the fact he made himself a stationary target and threw very few punches in all of the rounds. Unless he implements some more lateral movement into his game whilst also showing a willingness to throw more, then I think Broner is going to lose to Maidana whether he reverts to a standard guard or not.


It's not the only thing he needs to work on, of course, but it's a start. Upping his general workrate would help as well. His lack of movement is a big flaw, I agree, but I'm not sure if it's something Broner can change so quickly without it fundamentally affecting other areas of his game, both good and bad. In lieu of decent footwork he can minimise the damage he takes by keeping his damn hands up and keeping the punches flowing.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a tough ask. Given the manner of the loss, I think Broner would have been better served to fight a tune-up before pursuing a rematch. He hasn't given himself enough time to rectify all of the issues that were his undoing.


Exactly, obviously he's a talented athlete. You'd have to be in order to compete on a world level in boxing, but I don't think four months is enough time to fix his issues. I agree, he should of taken a tuneup.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> My man Boogie! How's that little Marine doin mate?


Hey bud! He's doing well. Off of oxygen. Kicking butt!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Hey bud! He's doing well. Off of oxygen. Kicking butt!


Great news.Olympic champ in 2026 worth a bet?


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Great news.Olympic champ in 2026 worth a bet?


The way this kid is going I wouldn't bet against him. Ha!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

hermit said:


> I'd say he won in spite of it. The lack of ability to use it finally caught up with him. Reivent? Nope. Just use a standard guard. I'm sure he isn't too far removed from that.


He has used a high guard and done well with it. He had settled into that shoulder roll but he can fight out of a high guard.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> The way this kid is going I wouldn't bet against him. Ha!


Keep me updated.A grandad over here (well Wales I think) bet £50 his grandson playing football for Wales when he was 18 months old.
The kid makes his debut at 16(which is very rare) and grandpa picks up 125 large!

We can do this brother!:lol:


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Keep me updated.A grandad over here (well Wales I think) bet £50 his grandson playing football for Wales when he was 18 months old.
> The kid makes his debut at 16(which is very rare) and grandpa picks up 125 large!
> 
> We can do this brother!:lol:


Nice! Let's do it!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Nice! Let's do it!


I don't know if you're in a state with legal bookmakers,but if you can get a price I'll be in with you brother.:good:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> How is Maidana a robot when he was beating broner to the punch, slipping punches and throwing combinations that broner couldn't read?. Maidana looked better in pretty much every area. you guys need to show Chino more respect and get off Broner's nuts. He might be black, but he ain't slick. Maidana is going to maul him again. You will see.


He's a robot because he never shows any emotion.
Always the same expression


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You accused me of making stuff up but avoid the question when I ask you to prove it.
> Your argument was put to bed by another poster plus you used a quote of mine and took out the part where it made it clear I was trolling.You tell me to read a thread where I've made it clear TWICE that I'm trolling.
> Prove I made stuff up or move the fuck on and stop crying.
> 
> You deflect by accusing me of deflecting.If you refuse to let it go and keep accusing me of making stuff up,at least have the balls to say what I made up.


So you are trolling and not making stuff up like ignorance of what Broner did to deserve a rematch? You didn't know he was champ in that fight. This is all way too easy. :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> So you are trolling and not making stuff up like ignorance of what Broner did to deserve a rematch? You didn't know he was champ in that fight. This is all way too easy. :deal


Fuck off!
You saw I admitted trolling early on.You still avoid the question.I said that in a post where I admitted trolling in the SAME POST! :lol: of course I made that up but wasn't pretending I wasn't trolling.
You've ducked the question and proved nothing.It's there for everyone to see and when I did make a mistake in how I took a post,I responded with an apology to the guy who was apologising to me.

What's the matter sweetie? You need the last word?
Go on,the floor is yours.You've tried to make a fool of me in this thread and failed miserably.
If getting the last word makes you feel better and makes you think you've bested me then you have it.Because I'm sick of you crying and bitching like a baby going on and on and on.

So there you are sweetcheeks.Insult away because I'm bored shitless with your bitching.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


looks like one of those hardcore Asian gangsters you'd see on the West Coast back in the 90s


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


#nosoul


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He clearly lost the fight but he won 4-6 rounds depending how you scored it, don't see it as far fetched that he could be more aggressive, avoid KD's, and not dig a huge hole in the first part of the fight and win. I also think when he started getting off first and being more aggressive he was able to hurt Maidana. This idea that this was a one sided ass beating is an idea shared by Broner haters, which is fine I guess, but how you use it to offer analysis or make a prediction is weird to me. It was a clear Maidana win but it was competitive and especially from rounds 4-12...all this not directed at you specifically.


I hate/hated Broner as much as anyone but he was definitely competitive in parts of that fight, it wasn't all Maidana as some are making out.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

How is Broner going to "fix" his chin issues? Maidana hurt him badly in the first round with the first grazing shot he landed and dropped him in the second with a hook he didn't even properly turn over; hurt him badly enough that he got up and did a little dance and was on queer street for the rest of the round.

People seem to be overlooking the fact that whenever Maidana let his hands go, Broner was in serious trouble.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I hate/hated Broner as much as anyone but he was definitely competitive in parts of that fight, it wasn't all Maidana as some are making out.


he won 3 , maybe 4 rounds of a 12 round fight. And it wasn't like he dominated those winning rounds, he got tagged in all of them while Maidana dominated rounds 1,2,8,9,10, maybe even other as i'll have to re watch. there's nothing wrong with saying Maidana won most of the fight, because he did. broner showed toughness at times, but not much more, he was out fought and what others fail to mention, actually out boxed and out smarted by combinations.

You have to remember "experts" and Broner fans said he would win pretty much every round and not get hit by the slow, unpolished slugger who is "tailor made" for Broner. Ha.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> How is Broner going to "fix" his chin issues? Maidana hurt him badly in the first round with the first grazing shot he landed and dropped him in the second with a hook he didn't even properly turn over; hurt him badly enough that he got up and did a little dance and was on queer street for the rest of the round.
> 
> People seem to be overlooking the fact that whenever Maidana let his hands go, Broner was in serious trouble.


People picking Broner are not giving good enough reasons, they just say he will be a different fighter within the space of 3 or 4 months. Throw more, get hit less, take shots better, showboat less, have better footwork, read maidana punches better (actually know whether he is going upstairs or not, check the 2 kd's again).

It sounds too unrealistic to me but who knows ha.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> People picking Broner are not giving good enough reasons, they just say he will be a different fighter within the space of 3 or 4 months. Throw more, get hit less, take shots better, showboat less, have better footwork, read maidana punches better (actually know whether he is going upstairs or not, check the 2 kd's again).
> 
> It sounds too unrealistic to me but who knows ha.


I think it's more likely that Maidana will get the win again, but I'm picking Broner to make some adjustments and come back for the victory. Maidana may not be as motivated as last time either, Broner definitely will be motivated. Sometimes you pick based on a 'feeling'. I think there will be a swing in dedication and motivation and that could be enough to make the difference. Broner did have success at times in the first fight so it's not unreasonable imo to think there could be a swing around in the 2nd fight for a close Broner victory.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> How is Broner going to "fix" his chin issues? Maidana hurt him badly in the first round with the first grazing shot he landed and dropped him in the second with a hook he didn't even properly turn over; hurt him badly enough that he got up and did a little dance and was on queer street for the rest of the round.
> 
> People seem to be overlooking the fact that whenever Maidana let his hands go, Broner was in serious trouble.


Come on man, Maidana can punch. If Broner proved anything in the fight it's that he can take a pretty good shot. I'm not sure he can give a good shot at the weight though.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Honestly don't know the answer to that one. I'd have to look it up. I spend most of my time out of town working now so I don't keep up as much as I used to. Still, if the fight wasn't mandated yet and set to go to purse bid then Broner's camp still held all the marbles. Often times these guys will make the fight before they have to just to retain their advantage in negotiations because #2 usually really wants the shot. Being #2 sucks in the boxing business. Sad but that is the way it is.


Quite a few sources saying he was the mandatory, some are the same sources that said there was no rematch clause though. So who knows what to trust.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> How is Broner going to "fix" his chin issues? Maidana hurt him badly in the first round with the first grazing shot he landed and dropped him in the second with a hook he didn't even properly turn over; hurt him badly enough that he got up and did a little dance and was on queer street for the rest of the round.
> 
> People seem to be overlooking the fact that whenever Maidana let his hands go, Broner was in serious trouble.


:deal

Broner also has concrete feet issues.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vic said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?28025-Maidana-over-Broner&p=763285&viewfull=1#post763285


:rofl


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Come on man, Maidana can punch. If Broner proved anything in the fight it's that he can take a pretty good shot. I'm not sure he can give a good shot at the weight though.


Maidana can punch, but he dropped Broner without even landing his best punch. Does that second round punch drop fighters that "can take a pretty good shot"? I don't think Maidana even got the punch turned over, yet he put Adrien down with it and had him in serious trouble for the remainder of the round.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Maidana can punch, but he dropped Broner without even landing his best punch. Does that second round punch drop fighters that "can take a pretty good shot"? I don't think Maidana even got the punch turned over, yet he put Adrien down with it and had him in serious trouble for the remainder of the round.
> 
> [video]http://cdn2.sbnation.com/imported_assets/1967521/4_medium.gif[/video]


You don't need to turn over a hook, and it was a lunging hook (which tends to be powerful). Maidana landed his best shots for most of the fight and Broner handled it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :deal
> 
> Broner also has concrete feet issues.


The dude in your avatar would disagree...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Maidana can punch, but he dropped Broner without even landing his best punch. Does that second round punch drop fighters that "can take a pretty good shot"? I don't think Maidana even got the punch turned over, yet he put Adrien down with it and had him in serious trouble for the remainder of the round.


He took some awesome shots in that fight...I don't your position that he has "chin issues"...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You don't need to turn over a hook, and it was a lunging hook (which tends to be powerful). Maidana landed his best shots for most of the fight and Broner handled it.


I beg to differ. Broner was hurt multiple times throughout and down again late in the fight and milked a headbutt to survive. As for the second round knockdown, I'll just disagree and say that it wasn't a particularly great punch. What were your thoughts on the grazing shot that wobbled Broner in the first round?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He took some awesome shots in that fight...I don't your position that he has "chin issues"...


He was well on his way to getting stopped and was saved only by Maidana's stupidity and poor conditioning.

You are confusing good composure with a good chin.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He was well on his way to getting stopped and was saved only by Maidana's stupidity and poor conditioning.
> 
> You are confusing good composure with a good chin.


No...no I'm not confused, he took awesome shots from a big puncher, I'm fairly certain that happened.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> No...no I'm not confused, he took awesome shots from a big puncher, I'm fairly certain that happened.


Khan took them better...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

More than 3-4 rounds is very generous to Broner. Too generous.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Eariler, today (a few hours ago), on his twitter, Maidana posted this:

"WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING CONFIRMED FOR NEXT FIGHT. NOT A RIVAL, NOT A DATE. NOW IT'S RESTING TIME AND EVALUATION OF BEST OPTIONS."


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> More than 3-4 rounds is very generous to Broner. Too generous.


Only AB lovers give Broner 5 or 6 rounds, and they ignore that the rounds AB won were close while Maidaan destroyed AB in at least 4 rounds. So many one sided rounds. Maidana was by far the better man. This wasn't a one punch fluke, he dominated the so called "Boxer".

I gave Broner 3 rounds, can see a case for 4 at a push but more than that and you are taking the piss.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana outjabbed Broner, many forget to bring that up


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

techks said:


> Maidana outjabbed Broner, many forget to bring that up


I never felt the need to break down what Maidana did better than Broner that night because, well, he did everything better. Except for maybe play-acting and dry-humping. Broner's dry hump was more enthusiastic than Maidana's attempt.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I never felt the need to break down what Maidana did better than Broner that night because, well, he did everything better. Except for maybe play-acting and dry-humping. Broner's dry hump was more enthusiastic than Maidana's attempt.


:rofl Not gonna compare dry humping much. Will say Maidana's scarred Broner as he didn't expect that. Got raped the whole fight so it was only fitting. Canelo was dead serious the whole fight but as soon as the dry humping happened he started clapping?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

techks said:


> Canelo was dead serious the whole fight but as soon as the dry humping happened he started clapping?


Saw that too :lol: Hopkins and Watson were also having fun the whole fight, Schaefer on the other hand ? Looked very serious as soon as he saw who was going to win, was definitely not smiling.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> The dude in your avatar would disagree...


Why would he? He exploited that very weakness and got robbed on the cards. He showed Broner's concrete feet up


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

techks said:


> Maidana outjabbed Broner, many forget to bring that up


and Broner was backing him and landing for long stretches. Broner's defense gets overlooked as he was catching and slipping a lot of Maidana's work.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> and Broner was backing him and landing for long stretches. Broner's defense gets overlooked as he was catching and slipping a lot of Maidana's work.


Adrien...is that you?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I'm going to install photoshop to make some gifs in the coming week to prove my point. You won't be able to make stuff up with visual evidence in your face.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I'm going to install photoshop to make some gifs in the coming week to prove my point. You won't be able to make stuff up with visual evidence in your face.


I could produce gifs to make it look like Naseem Hamed bettered Marco Antonio Barrera over the 12 round haul. It would prove nothing, Southpaw. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Funny a controversial SD against Malignaggi and there was no rematch. But now a 12 round beat down and there must be a rematch. Doubt Maidana takes it and I cant blame him. Although the opportunity to finish Broner off and leave him in the shit like his clone Andre Berto is very tempting I imagine.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I could produce gifs to make it look like Naseem Hamed bettered Marco Antonio Barrera over the 12 round haul. It would prove nothing, Southpaw. Don't waste your time.


Naseem was etremely competitive in that fight. It was in no way one sided. I will show numerous gifs of Broner's defense holding up throughout the fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Naseem was etremely competitive in that fight. It was in no way one sided. I will show numerous gifs of Broner's defense holding up throughout the fight.


How many rounds did you award Hamed; 6 or 7 like you did Broner?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I'm going to install photoshop to make some gifs in the coming week to prove my point. You won't be able to make stuff up with visual evidence in your face.


If Maidana troubles Broner in any way, then he's a hype job. Maidana is a C level slugger with an average chin.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Funny a controversial SD against Malignaggi and there was no rematch. But now a 12 round beat down and there must be a rematch. Doubt Maidana takes it and I cant blame him. Although the opportunity to finish Broner off and leave him in the shit like his clone Andre Berto is very tempting I imagine.


After the disrespect and flat out cuntishness that little prick showed to Maidana. "Imma beat him bad he speaks English" etc. Maidana shouls take every pleasure in beating him up again, only this time he should knock Laurence Cole out after the fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Malignaggi is better than Broner and Maidana. He would jab and frustrate Chino. His damaged hands coupled with most boxing fans falling in love with power punchers and dismissing non power punchers mean he is always overlooked and underrated.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Malignaggi is better than Broner and Maidana. He would jab and frustrate Chino. His damaged hands coupled with most boxing fans falling in love with power punchers and dismissing non power punchers mean he is always overlooked and underrated.


Broner beat Paulie


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

If I nuthug its Tyson, Toney, Duran,etc. But Broner? Reason he's getting this hailstorm of hate is because his arrogance with no given production to show off. Would be Mayweathers first 0 if they fight? Better than him when Mayweather was his age? As good as Mayweather now? Told his son to look in the camera and say, "Maidana, my daddy gonna whoop yo ass!"

All that shit talking to be outjabbed by the supposed cruder fighter and get beat up and dropped twice? With the right gameplan and discipline he could've beaten Maidana but fell in love with his own unwarranted hype. Props for wanting a rematch but to the detriment of Maidana's time. Maidana got bigger fish to try to catch.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> After the disrespect and flat out cuntishness that little prick showed to Maidana. "Imma beat him bad he speaks English" etc. Maidana shouls take every pleasure in beating him up again, only this time he should knock Laurence Cole out after the fight.


If I'm Maidana I look at the risk/reward ratio of a rematch and I probably take it unless I get another better offer. Unifying against Porter, Mayweather, Bradley or a Pac/Marquez fight (JMM is interested I think).

I cant see how Broner beats Maidana if Maidana is focused and prepared like last time, and motivated. The motivation should be another win vs Broner finishes him and *a Maidana win all but secures a Mayweather fight in September. *


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Broner beat Paulie


Not legitimately, Paulie was screwed on the cards in my opinion. Regardless a rematch should have been ordered immediately but wasnt and now Broner gets a far more undeserved rematch vs Maidana.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> If I'm Maidana I look at the risk/reward ratio of a rematch and I probably take it unless I get another better offer. Unifying against Porter, Mayweather, Bradley or a Pac/Marquez fight (JMM is interested I think).
> 
> I cant see how Broner beats Maidana if Maidana is focused and prepared like last time, and motivated. The motivation should be another win vs Broner finishes him and *a Maidana win all but secures a Mayweather fight in September. *


I think the only champion he beats at 147 is Porter. I would have assumed that Schaeffer wanted Maidana v Thurman next, as that would have been the plan if Broner had won.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> I think the only champion he beats at 147 is Porter. I would have assumed that Schaeffer wanted Maidana v Thurman next, as that would have been the plan if Broner had won.


Oh fully agreed, I forgot to discuss that point. I see him beating Porter but Golden Boy wont give him that fight in my opinion. The Marquez fight I dont see happening but I think hes all wrong for Maidana. I dont rate Chino Maidana all that highly, its a stacked division and he is beatable.

So all things considered if he gets a big improved pay cheque, I would heavily favour him if motivated to smash Broner around once again which surely would lead into a Mayweather fight in September. The risk of defeat is alot smaller vs Broner than others and the pay cheque is higher, plus a Mayweather fight in the horizon its probably his best choice since he wont get to unify vs Porter imo as they will keep that warm for Danny or Thurman after the Brook mandatory.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Broner wins this fight...as the fight went on Broner figured Maidana out. Broner clear UD, IMO


What the fuck are you talking about...It was the end of the fight where Maidana put the biggest beating on him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank god fer this thread!

- otherwise I would have never realized that Paulie beat Broner, Broner beat Maidana, and that Maidana is a C-class slugger.



atsch


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Thank god fer this thread!
> 
> - otherwise I would have never realized that Paulie beat Broner, Broner beat Maidana, and that Maidana is a C-class slugger.
> 
> atsch


:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Only AB lovers give Broner 5 or 6 rounds, and they ignore that the rounds AB won were close while Maidaan destroyed AB in at least 4 rounds. So many one sided rounds. Maidana was by far the better man. This wasn't a one punch fluke, he dominated the so called "Boxer".
> 
> I gave Broner 3 rounds, can see a case for 4 at a push but more than that and you are taking the piss.


Yeah agreed. I could see Broner scraping 3 of the mid-rounds, and the 12th. 4 in total. No more.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Funny a controversial SD against Malignaggi and there was no rematch. But now a 12 round beat down and there must be a rematch. Doubt Maidana takes it and I cant blame him. Although the opportunity to finish Broner off and leave him in the shit like his clone Andre Berto is very tempting I imagine.


Malignaggi should have negotiated a rematch clause, then. I'm sure Cano is still waiting for his rematch, also.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah agreed. I could see Broner scraping 3 of the mid-rounds, and the 12th. 4 in total. No more.


Yep, 5,6,7 and 12 were possible broner rounds, and some of them were close as Maidana landed big shots of his own, glad the judges scored it right.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner´s trainer Stafford said this:
http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/311531-broner-7


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> The dude in your avatar would disagree...


You mean the dude who actually won that fight but got robbed?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You mean the dude who actually won that fight but got robbed?


I mean the guy who chased Broner around the ring all night...the "concrete footed" Broner, thats who I mean.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> Broner´s trainer Stafford said this:
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/311531-broner-7


Hahahahah what a crock of shit. The guy knows fuck all about boxing tactics clearly. If Broner starts throwing more punches earlier when Maidana is fresh he gets stopped.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Credit to Broner for looking to avenge such a devastating loss. It's a bad move though in my opinion. I just don't think he is good enough to beat Maidana regardless of how he approaches a rematch. They'll lock horns again with and sooner or later Maidana WILL land and when he does, Broner will begin to lose his shit. It wouldn't surprise me if Maidana did a more convincing job second time around.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> *Funny a controversial SD against Malignaggi and there was no rematch. But now a 12 round beat down and there must be a rematch.* Doubt Maidana takes it and I cant blame him. Although the opportunity to finish Broner off and leave him in the shit like his clone Andre Berto is very tempting I imagine.


Exactly what I've being saying all along mate.Although someone who disagreed with me said it was a standard clause(I'm paraphrasing)
Well why didn't Paulie who was the champion have one? He didn't get destroyed by Broner like Broner did by Maidana.

Nice avatar too mate.Not enough love for Tony these days.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Funny a controversial SD against Malignaggi and there was no rematch. But now a 12 round beat down and there must be a rematch. Doubt Maidana takes it and I cant blame him. Although the opportunity to finish Broner off and leave him in the shit like his clone Andre Berto is very tempting I imagine.


Like I said before, Broner didn't give PDL or Quintero a rematch, guys who both should've got a decision against Broner, so why should Maidana return the favor.

What exactly warrants a rematch between Broner and Maidana? :huh Seriously? Maidana should move on from this fraud to greener pastures.

At least have Broner beat someone relevent to deserve a rematch, otherwise there are plenty other fights for Maidana to have.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Exactly what I've being saying all along mate.Although someone who disagreed with me said it was a standard clause(I'm paraphrasing)
> Well why didn't Paulie who was the champion have one? He didn't get destroyed by Broner like Broner did by Maidana.
> 
> Nice avatar too mate.Not enough love for Tony these days.


Cheers mate, I've a strange feeling about these rematch clauses. They suddenly appear when certain parties want them to appear, and disappear on other occasions. Schaefer only mentioned it this week. Also I see the reactions from Maidana and Malignaggi on twitter who are both very unhappy nearly angry over this.

Thanks , there was never enough or any love for Tony..:smile


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Not legitimately, Paulie was screwed on the cards in my opinion. Regardless a rematch should have been ordered immediately but wasnt and now Broner gets a far more undeserved rematch vs Maidana.


Broner won fair and square.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Broner won fair and square.


In your opinion. And even so its irrelevant to the discussion which is about the fact a rematch was more warranted there and on other occasions than a Broner Maidana rematch.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> In your opinion. And even so its irrelevant to the discussion which is about the fact a rematch was more warranted there and on other occasions than a Broner Maidana rematch.


Who cares? Paulie had no rematch clause. It seems that Broner has one. So it doesnt matter. And most People had Broner winning against Paulie anyway.


----------

